# Seerosen - worin pflanzen?



## Schwabenteich (16. Mai 2012)

Heute Mittag lag das langersehnte Paket von Nymphaion vor der Türe  Also steht heute Seerosen pflanzen auf dem Programm (bei 7,5 Grad ein echtes Vergnügen  ) Um nix falsch zu machen, habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

"Seerosenkörbe sind ungeeignet": welches Gefäß ist denn geeignet, eine Seerose für einen Miniteich (Weinfass) aufzunehmen? Irgendwie fällt mir da garnichts gescheites ein.

"gut geeignet ist Gartenerde": da muss ich passen. Wir wohnen hier auf Knollenmergel, unser Mutterboden ist steinhart. Kann ich die Seerosen auch mitsamt Düngekegel in ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch pflanzen? Gröberen und feineren Sand habe ich ausreichend hier.

Pflanztiefe: meine Teichlein sind nur maximal 40 cm Tief. Kann ich die Seerosen gleich auf ihre endgültige Tiefe stellen?

Es wäre toll, wenn die Seerosenexperten mir helfen könnten. Im Moment bin ich etwas verunsichert.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Hallo Christine,

und herzlich Willkommen.

Ich hoffe mal, Du hast für Dein Weinfass einen Zwerg bestellt...

In so einem Miniteich kannst Du als Pflanzgefäss ruhig einen größeren Blumentopf nehmen.
Und Sand/Lehmgemisch ist wunderbar. Am besten ein Stück Zeitung in den Topf unten, damit es nicht gleich wieder rausrieselt. Hauptsache, Du begräbst die Austriebe nicht.
Wenn Du das gesammte Faß überwintern kannst/willst, könntest Du auch ohne Topf pflanzen. Würde ich persönlich aber nicht machen. Im Topf ist die Pflege leichter.

40 cm in einem warmen Weinfass sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Hier noch was zu lesen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339


----------



## Schwabenteich (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Hallo Christine  keine Sorge, in die Miniteiche kommen Zwergseerosen, die dann auch den Winter überstehen sollen und deshalb vorsichtshalber in den Keller oder die Garage kommen.

Mit Blumentopf meinst Du so eine herkömmliches Tonmodell, oder? Äh, warum sind die besser als Pflanzkörbe? So ein Blumentopf ist doch auch eher hoch als breit.

Gruß

Christine


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Hallo Christine,

kannst auch einen ganz normalen Plastiktopf  oder eine Plastikschüssel nehmen. Die wäre fast noch besser, weil flacher.

Mit den ungeeigneten Körben sind sicherlich die üblichen schwarzen Plasikkörbchen gemeint, eher hoch als breit, die von einer normalwüchsigen Seerose in kürzester Zeit gekillt werden. Sie wurzelt mehr in die Breite als in die Tiefe.
Ich hab meine Kleinseerose in einem eckigen Körbchen, muss sie aber alle zwei Jahre befreien.
Im normale Teich hab ich sowas hier.


----------



## niri (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*



Schwabenteich schrieb:


> "Seerosenkörbe sind ungeeignet": welches Gefäß ist denn geeignet, eine Seerose für einen Miniteich (Weinfass) aufzunehmen? Irgendwie fällt mir da garnichts gescheites ein.
> 
> "gut geeignet ist Gartenerde": da muss ich passen. Wir wohnen hier auf Knollenmergel, unser Mutterboden ist steinhart. Kann ich die Seerosen auch mitsamt Düngekegel in ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch pflanzen? Gröberen und feineren Sand habe ich ausreichend hier.
> 
> Pflanztiefe: meine Teichlein sind nur maximal 40 cm Tief. Kann ich die Seerosen gleich auf ihre endgültige Tiefe stellen?



Hallo Christine,
Gut geeignet als Pflanzgefäß sind solche Pflanzschalen, die man in verschiedenen Größen in vielen Gartenmärkten findet. Für Zwergsorten reicht auch eine Shale mit ca 30 cm Durchmesser, vorausgesetzt man gibt ihnen ab und an etwas Dünger:

 

Lehm/Sandgemisch ist gut, ich würde gröberen Sand empfehlen. Was Tiefe betrifft, es kommt auf die Höhe deiner Pflanzgefäße an. Für kleine Sorten sind für den Anfang 10-15 cm Wassertiefe ganz gut. Sie wachsen so schneller an.

LG
Ina


----------



## Ferdinand (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Zum Substrat empfehle ich Sand + Bentonit (einfaches Katzenstreu) + Urgesteinsmehl + Düngekegel.
Dann sollte das Passen.


----------



## mg1990 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Hi,
@ Christine: wenn du solche Brotkästen nimmst, wie verhinderst du da, dass die erde durch die löcher verschwindet? Sonst ist die ganze erde am ende im teich vorallem wenn man fische hat und die dann seitlich anfangen rumzusaugen.


----------



## Schwabenteich (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

@all: danke für die vielen guten Ratschläge, die sicher dafür sorgen, dass es den Seerosen gut gehen wird. Die Seerosen stehen inzwischen in einer Mischung aus Rasenquarz und Lehm gut gedüngt in terrakottafarbenen Pflanzschalen an ihrem endgültigen Platz. Fotografiert habe ich die __ Aurora, die im Gartenteich steht. Die Joanne Pring im Weinfass streckt zwar schon die ersten Schwimmblätter an die Wasseroberfläche, allerdings ist das Wasser noch so grün, dass man nicht viel sehen kann.

Schönen Feiertag euch allen!

Christine


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Hallo Mario,

entweder Du legst den Kasten mit einem Pflanztuch oder einfachem Zeitungspapier oder Haushaltspapier aus. Bis sich das aufgelöst hat, ist das Substrat durchwurzelt. 

Wenn Deine Fische an so einem Kasten nuckeln, dann haben sie Langeweile. Gib ihnen groben Kies, damit sie was zum Durchlutschen (gründeln) haben.


----------



## mg1990 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Wenn Deine Fische an so einem Kasten nuckeln, dann haben sie Langeweile. Gib ihnen groben Kies, damit sie was zum Durchlutschen (gründeln) haben.



In meinen Teich sind Flächen mit Sand vorhanden und Kies ist auch da(haben die Fische sich aus den Pflanzkübeln selbst organisiert), aber so wie ich sie kenne würden die da trotzdem ran gehen.


----------



## felispapa (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht besonders, im glasklaren Teich, welchen man mit Matten und Substrat so richtig auf Naturtümpel getrimmt hat, diese Körbe andauernd ansehen zu müssen. Sicherlich- Wer einen 100m2 Teich hat, braucht sich da nicht viel Gedanken machen, da siehst Du nichts. 
Deshalb überleg ich immer noch, ob ich meine Halbzwerge nicht doch direkt in den Teich setzen soll. Ich dachte daran, die Wüchsigkeit des Rhizoms ein wenig durch unterlegte und an den Seiten hochgezogene Vliesmatten einzudämmen. 

Eventuell nehme ich dennoch sehr flache Körbe, die man besser verstecken kann. 
Was meint Ihr dazu? 
Wie gesagt- es geht um einen Teich mit ca. 8m2.


----------



## Darven (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seerosen - worin pflanzen?*

ich hatte vor meine Neubau auch einen ca.5qm großen Teich und die Seerose die ich drinnen hatte war ca. 10 Jahre im Loch in einem Korb, als ich den Teich leergepumpt hatte war da kein Korb mehr nur noch Seerose ca. 60cm im Durchmesser. Es war eine __ Zwergseerose ,o). Der Folie 0,5mm hat e nicht geschadet.


----------

